# Exam Requirements/Thyroid



## issacsgirl35 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hello,

One of my coders just presented me with a note and in the exam portion the physician examined the thyroid.  I am trying to determine what organ system that would fall into, if any; this exam element would give the note 8 and if we can't use the thyroid we will have to down code it.  I know if we were using body areas it would fall under the neck, but there doesn't seem to be a place for it in the body systems.  I am interested to know what other coders are doing in these cases.

Thank you for your input!

Jessica


----------



## GLODGETT (Jul 20, 2012)

*Thyroid*

Hello Jessica:\

Thsi would be under neck for the exam you can look on the CMS website and it breaks these down for you pretty well.

or look at this website:
http://www.sgim.org/userfiles/file/...uts/Coding_Documentation_module_Narrative.pdf

Hope this helps


----------



## sullivak (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi Jessica,
Under 1997 guidelines - thyroid is counted in the Neck portion of the multisystem, CV, ENT, GU, Hem/Lymph, Resp, and skin exams.
Under 1995 guidelines - It can be counted in the body AREA- neck.


----------



## jdibble (Jul 20, 2012)

When the doctor states something about the thyroid in the 95 guidelines we give them credit under hem/lymph/imm under body systems.  If they already mentioned an exam of the lymph system then they would not get the credit.


----------

